# Boss Plow won't go on and off truck hydraulically



## smalueg001

Does anyone have this problem or have a fix for my Boss Plow? The plow will not go on and off hydraulically. I have to use a 2x4 to put it on and off my truck. The remote does seem to enter the program and it allows me to put the plow on using the 2x4. 

All other plow operations work fine. 

Any advice? 

Thank you,

Jeff


----------



## wkahler

Might try posting this int he Boss plow section. Also more info would help for sure, year of plow, type of plow aka V plow or straight blade!


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

we had this once, was the wire harness, some of the couplers corroded and broke. 
not sure if thats the only thing that can cause that, but sounds like it. 
i would check that - its pretty common on most plows


----------



## grandview

Sounds like your cutting edge is getting worn out.


----------



## mule585

easy fix get a western


----------



## smalueg001

*boss plow*

The boss plow is a 2002, 71/2 ft blade


----------



## grandview

Again,how worn is the cutting edge?


----------



## smalueg001

*cuuting edge*

What would the cutting edge have to do with the going on abd off hydrolically?


----------



## grandview

When the cutting edge is worn and you try and take it off by using the switch the hooks on the plow will get hung up. Because you are saying you are using a 2x 4 to get it off and on.


----------



## smalueg001

*boss plow*

When I am removing the plow it is set on snowmobile dollys so it is off the ground an inch and a half.So it is not sitting on the ground.Is there a spec for the wear bar? The pow is 8 years old but it looks like new yet.If I block the blade up higher it could possible come off hydrolically


----------



## 94chevy2500

make sure its in float
check your plug for broken posts 
all wires conected right (should be a wire diagram on fluid tank)
might be a bad smart hitch switch


----------



## smalueg001

*boss plow*

Thanks for the info,have already checked the wires on the diagram,the remote is switching,but how do I know the plow is switching modes?Thanks for the help Jeff


----------



## tuney443

smalueg001;1250766 said:


> Thanks for the info,have already checked the wires on the diagram,the remote is switching,but how do I know the plow is switching modes?Thanks for the help Jeff


What exactly do you mean by the remote is switching?Are you talking about your tower on/off toggle switch making the pump run but yet it won't raise the tower?


----------



## grandview

We need video.


----------



## 94chevy2500

if u mean switching to float (has to be in float for smarthitch to work) the green light on the control will turn red just hold the down button on untill it turns red


----------



## smalueg001

*boss plow*

Yes I know that. I have had the plow foe eight years. Just took plow off,tried something new,pushed up on plow to release lock pinsand it will hydrolically will come off.Problem is I can heaer the pump working to go up to release the lock pins but it does not move.so, the pump is rinning but not pushing fluif in the right direction.Pump sounds like the valve is closed so the pump can notmove the cylinder up to release the lock pins. JEFF


----------



## 94chevy2500

u might have a bad coil take the down coil off stick a screwdriver in the hole and have someone hit the down button, see if its magnitized if not then bad coil if it is then check the valve take that out put coil on the valve post (disconnect main power and ground wires so pump wont run) theres little holes for the valve whatch in there to see if they open u can also hear them move hope this helps let us know!


----------



## smalueg001

the light switches from green to red,so its in float position,that is when the switch on the plow works for putting plow on and off. jeff


----------



## grandview

So sometimes when it's red it doesn't come off?


----------



## 94chevy2500

if everything works but motor is deadheading(moter and pump running but real loud and nothing moving) i would check the coils and valve like a said above i belive up down and smarthitch are sopposed to be energized will in float so check those 3


----------



## yankeezulu123

Did you try bleeding air from your lift cylinder? Make sure your plow is totally mounted on your truck first. 

At the top of the cylinder, on the inside, near your grill you will find a 14mm bolt. Turn that out about 3/4 of the way and have someone press up on the controller. You should get air coming out, or a mix of mist and air. If not, twist the bolt out some more until you do - without someone pressing up on the controller or you'll get a face full of fluid. 

Bleed the cylinder. Tighten the bolt and see what happens. 

I had some weird problems like yours and found its because of air in my cylinder. Now I'm trying to find out how to keep the air out....


----------



## smalueg001

*boss plow*

Thanks, I will try that,otherwise the plow works ferfect. Thanks JEFF]


----------



## 94chevy2500

yankeezulu123;1256035 said:


> Did you try bleeding air from your lift cylinder? Make sure your plow is totally mounted on your truck first.
> 
> At the top of the cylinder, on the inside, near your grill you will find a 14mm bolt. Turn that out about 3/4 of the way and have someone press up on the controller. You should get air coming out, or a mix of mist and air. If not, twist the bolt out some more until you do - without someone pressing up on the controller or you'll get a face full of fluid.
> 
> Bleed the cylinder. Tighten the bolt and see what happens.
> 
> I had some weird problems like yours and found its because of air in my cylinder. Now I'm trying to find out how to keep the air out....


for one that bolt should be a vent if u dont have smart hitch if its a regulaer bolt then go to ur boss dealer and ask them for the lift cylinder vent. if u have the smart gitch option then that bolt/vent is replaced with a hose


----------



## smalueg001

I have the smart 2 system. If I had air in the system would the plow still work great? JEFF


----------



## yankeezulu123

No if you have an air pocket in your system, depending on where the pocket is you will lose function. In my case its an air pocket in the lift cylinder either caused by a faulty pressure relief valve or by a loose cylinder packing nut.

If you raise your plow all the way but can still see some of the chrome piston hasn't been retracted into the lift cylinder you have to bleed the air.

I went through dozens and dozens of posts about check this, check that, do this, do that, lift valve this, hose that. Turned out I just had to bleed the air. Now I have to find out how the air is getting in my cylinder.

If you raise your tower manually - by pushing instead of using smart hitch switch, or if you lower it manually - by pulling on it, you will create an air pocket. Same thing if you hit a snow bank hard enough - the force will in effect pull your plow down, pulling the piston slightly out of the cylinder, creating an air pocket in the cylinder. Next time you want full range of motion from the cylinder - say to remove the plow from the truck - you'll come up short.


----------



## yankeezulu123

On my plow, the bolt i mention is in fact a bleeder screw that is shown in all of the boss diagrams and schematics. If you standing in between the plow and tower, back to the plow, facing the tower, if you run your hand down the back side of the lift cylinder, about 4" down from the top, there is a 14mm hex bolt. This is the bleeder screw. It is right above where the manifold / motor / reservoir shroud starts. When you bleed it, fluid will run down the cylinder and into the manifold / motor / reservoir compartment, and drip out the very bottom. For a few hours it will look like your plow is leaking. It is just fluid drips from bleeding the air out.


----------



## yankeezulu123

and when i have this issue with my plow, the motor will run for a few seconds, still attempting to raise the plow, but can't get past the air pocket.

I re-read your post. The smart hitch works by retracting the piston into the cylinder. That total retraction is what lifts the pins that "hook" on the truck. If your piston is not totally retracting, the pins won't be raised enough by the smart hitch to unmount.

Just try bleeding the cylinder. You can do it yourself however with a second person works easier. Free. Takes 3 minutes.


----------

